# Serrasalmus sanchezi "purple form"



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just sharing some pictures of this new guys









































Cant exactly see the purple in the pictures cause i'm using 6400k cool blue cfl bulbs.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

got it from ipu?? nice fish


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope, Ipu only has a normal sanchezi/spilo


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

well the guy is finally settled in. here are some pictures of him eating


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a little update, this guy is eating tons of pellets/flakes and all sorts of foods.
playing dead


















sneaking up on some betas










Then he decided to give me a mean look.










My prized beta


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dang... nice betta , never been a huge fan of piranha's but your guy looks pretty sweet, are the sanchezi piranha a solitary fish or would he not do better in a group?

im curious because i dont know ...


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> dang... nice betta , never been a huge fan of piranha's but your guy looks pretty sweet, are the sanchezi piranha a solitary fish or would he not do better in a group?
> 
> im curious because i dont know ...


Thanks, They're mainly solitary, few tries of shoaling with success but usually ends up in casualties or ugly specimens due to fin nipping habits. Serrasalmus species is solitary except for serrasalmus geryi if I remember correctly.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

awesome, thanks for the info...must be scary as hell at your house to be a betta though lol


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

sure is haha


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice looking Sanchezi. I love his shape, and colors. How long have you had him? How big is he? Ill have to post some pics and vids of mine


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry man, this ones gone for a while now. He was a nice fish though. Looking forward to seeing some pictures from you though


----------

